# MY 2004 530i aftermarket amp/sub install questions.



## acribb (Sep 4, 2004)

I’m trying to install an amp and sub to the factory system on my 2004 530i. It has the standard sound system, with a very small subwoofer amp. I’m planning on tapping in to those sub frequencies coming out of the stock subwoofer amp, using a line out converter (speaker level to RCA converter) to my JL 2501 amp which will drive a JL 12w3 sub. I need some opinions on what is what on this stock wiring harness coming out of the small subwoofer amp on the standard U.S. audio system. This is the small silver box on the left side of the trunk. I’m pretty sure I know which ones are the speaker wires, I just don’t know what the positive and negative wires for each one are, or how to test the polarity. I’m open to suggestions. Thanks.

Factory wire harness:

Going from left to right. SMALL BLACK WIRES-input signal from head unit (MASK computer). FIRST SUBWOOFER PAIR-brown/white stripe, red/blue stripe. SECOND SUBWOOFER PAIR-brown/yellow stripe, red/white stripe. AMP REMOTE TURN-ON-small white wire. POWER-thick red wire. GROUND-thick brown wire.


----------



## baker2vegas (Apr 9, 2009)

I also plan to install or have a subwoofer installed in addition to my sound system any advice or suggetions?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

i have a question about my 2005 BMW 530i E60 does this have the same wires just not connected to anything or no wire at all

i want to be able to slip stream a 350W RMS Amp Sub into those 2 wires


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

AntDX316 said:


> i have a question about my 2005 BMW 530i E60 does this have the same wires just not connected to anything or no wire at all
> 
> i want to be able to slip stream a 350W RMS Amp Sub into those 2 wires


I've been reading English for almost 40 years and I have no clue what you are trying to say.

Slip stream is not an installation term.

The wiring for an E60 in 05 and 04 should be the same if both are not logic 7... but if you don't know what you are doing, I'd seriously suggest not doing it yourself.

The amp has balanced inputs and speaker level outputs of around 75W.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

i have installed tons of electronics and gauges into my previous car i should know what im doing

i just want to know if the harness is *Exactly* the same as on my Car with Standard Audio 10 speakers not Prologic 7 with DSP and 13 Speakers with no Sub

is it and where is it located the rear left back?


----------

